# Three Main Bacteria Groups Identified



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

I dunno, the news feeds don't seem to have picked up on this story. Hit the mainstream news about 24 hours ago. It certainly seems fascinating.Three Main Bacteria Groups Identified, What's In YOUR Body?


> In the early 1900s, scientists discovered that each person belonged to one of four blood types. Now they have discovered a new way to classify humanity: by bacteria. Each human being is host to thousands of different species of microbes. Yet a group of scientists now report just three distinct ecosystems in the guts of people they have studied.Blood type, meet bug type.Bacteria Divide People Into 3 Types, Scientists Say


There's more coverage, just search for "Bork" under http://news.google.com/nwshp?hl=en&tab=wn*Bork is: Peer Bork of the European Molecular Biology Laboratory in Heidelberg, Germany, lead researcher on this study.


----------



## humiliated (Mar 19, 2011)

very interesting, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BayRat (Mar 28, 2011)

humiliated said:


> very interesting, thanks for sharing.


You're very welcome. I thought it was pretty darn interesting too. They plan to expand their sample group and continue the research and sample/data collecting. I have no idea where/when/how this may translate into something that effects us all more directly, but the potential is huge. I can envision diets, medications, and of course pro-biotics customized to our unique 'gut flora group' as likely prime candidates for change. Intriguing.I peeked over at the General IBD Discussion News Feeds and the story was covered there. Wonder why there and not here? Weird.People Fall Into Three Categories Of Gut Microbiota


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

BayRat, there's a bit of an update on the three bacteria groups and their relevance to body weight here,http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/06/120606102710.htmI think as research advances we can look forward to new treatments for IBS, IBD and other ailments, that could be caused by dysbiosis."Complex World of Gut Microbes Fine-Tune Body WeightScienceDaily (June 6, 2012) &#151; Microorganisms in the human gastrointestinal tract form an intricate, living fabric made up of some 500 to 1000 distinct bacterial species, (in addition to other microbes). Recently, researchers have begun to untangle the subtle role these diverse life forms play in maintaining health and regulating weight."


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Mapping the Healthy Human MicrobiomeScienceDaily (June 13, 2012) - Human beings are ecosystems on two legs, each of us carrying enough microbes to outnumber our human cells by 10 to 1 and our genes by even more. Identifying the dizzying numbers of bacteria and other microbes that live in and on our bodies is like exploring a new planet. You need much more than telescopes and charts to map the unknown territory called our microbiomes -- and explorers to take a census of the inhabitants.http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2012/06/120613133140.htm#


----------



## Mr 100 (Aug 1, 2011)

Human Microbiome Project reveals largest microbial map By Smitha Mundasad BBC News "When I get up from my chair, ten times more bacterial cells get up than human ones," says Dr Bruce Birren.He is one of the hundreds of US scientists involved in the world's most extensive map of the microbes that live in and on us. The Human Microbiome Project has catalogued the genetic identity of many bacteria, viruses and other organisms that live in intimate contact with us. They are not germs that need eliminating but a fundamental part of what makes us human, researchers say. Yet until recently, little was known about the identity of trillions of the microbes populating our bodies...http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-18422288http://commonfund.nih.gov/hmp/


----------



## mdfiske (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the research information. This is making so much sense to me on so many levels.


----------

